# stupid fog machine not working



## chris03852 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 5 fog machine, just those small ones from walmart made my gemmy. I never had a problem until this year, 3 dont work. I was told to keep fog fluid in the machine during the off season which i see now is incorrect but never has been a problem in the past. They worked for a few minutes then stopped. I tried cleaning with warm water and tried the vinger thing but still no luck. When the machine is warmed up I hear a buzzing sound, think it is coming from the pump. Please anyone any other ideas on what to do?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Shut it off, let it cool, get the smallest needle you can find, and poke it in the end nozzle a few times. Chances are you got some residue clogging up the end there if the pumps buzzin but nothin coming out. Good luck.

If that frees it, be sure to THEN clean it, let some straight water and/or vinegar blow through there a bit.

If not, check the intake hose. Many have a little screen on them to prevent gummy crap from being taken into the pump. The screen might be clogged, but I would think the steps you've already taken would have cleared that out.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

I had one that did that last year "making the buzzing sound" I took it apart and tube inside the machine that draws in the fog juice was cracked and was not allowing the fluid to flow. Patched it and it has worked great. I also left had left fluid in the tank and had neaver had a problem before. It cracked in the spot that did not have fluid in it. Must of dried out.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I think you SHOULD leave fluid in the machines to save the pump. Some people say to clean the unit and store it with juice in the system. I've only lost one fogger so far, and it sucked brand new... a lite f/x fogger... it is technically still alive, it just stinks. Literally. ;-)

Is your heater working? Is the nozzle clogged?


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree, poke the outlet, an E string works well.

Also, I wholeheartedly recommend storing with fog juice, and never ever put vinegar in the fogger.

I have 15 foggers as old as 10 years and have only had one go bad (I had 16) all this time.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

Fog in or fog out...??

If you read the owner's manual it will tell you what you should do.


----------



## chris03852 (Sep 23, 2007)

still no luck, took the tube off, cleaned the screen. took the nozzle off and it is cleaned. dont see any leaks, a little puff comes on when it warms up then just makes a buzz sound when i hit the button. i even tried different controlers.

PS i read the manual its states "If foger does not work check the plug" and 'check the reservoir" that helped alot


----------



## chris03852 (Sep 23, 2007)

One more thing, I cant figure out what is that thing in the reservoir that is connected to the yellow wire then the switch.?

thanks


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

My lite f/x did the same last year. Stupidly i didn't test it until i was setting it up an hour or so before the party and it just died.

Might try a few of these suggestions to revive it, that's if i can find it.

Though it did teach me a valuable lesson. Always prepare beforehand, something WILL go wrong.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

This is no way helping, but STUPID machine!


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

well I have the same cheep walmart fm and well it really sounds like there is something clogging it up, how ever if you cant get it to work the thing is only $20 (at lest thats how much my cost last year)


----------



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like the pump has gone bad - if it ever ran without juice the pump will break


----------



## dogueman (Oct 7, 2005)

if it's making a buzzing sound the pump is still working. try disconnecting the hose between the pump and the heater and blow compressed air thru it. get yourself a small hammer and tap on the heater while u tap on it. it should clear it up. i have fixed many a fog machine using this method. don't forget to remove the nozzle from the front outlet.


----------



## geoffm (Oct 2, 2007)

its really hard to diagnose a problem without being there - I thought he said that some fog comes out just not a lot. Everything mentioned is a goood thing to check. 

I have a fogger that a puff of fog will come out every now and then but it just buzzzes when I push the button. I have yet to take the pump apart but I believe the pump motor has disengaged (broke) from the pump diaphram. Hence it buzzes but doesn't pump. And that leave me with no fog


----------

